# Sizing issue for Union force or burton cartels



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

I want to buy either some Union forces or Burton cartels. 
I am currently using Chris Bradshaw 32 lashed boots in size 10.5
What size is going to work best in either binding and what are the pros and cons of moving up to large.
I'm currently using Rome 390 bosses in large/xl but at times find them unresponsive for quick turns and carves
I am in 3rd year of riding in New zealand


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

Large and both brands.


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok thanks...reasons for large over medium... I have to buy online and online help at dogfunk reckoned I should go with medium for better response...I'm not disagreeing with you , just want some feedback on your argument for the large size ? At this stage union forces are my pick


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

how much do you weigh? 

The l/xl are stiffer in the highback more fiberglass for unions.


I dont' like burton bindings, they are hard to center with a 10.5.

I wear the vans cirro and aura in 10.5 and they fit fine.

The union bindings are pretty adjustable.

Thirty two boots are high volume boots unless they changed them.

On the unionare usually have it set at "1" on the heal cup. it can be put in more for smaller sizes.


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

Burton cartels will be for when I progress but for now wana play around on skate banana and read and heard union force is a great match for board and early intermediate rider... I have a flow solitude 159 with Rome 390 bosses for powder and fast riding


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

24werd. Thanks for reply... I am 75 kg exactly without any gear on. 175cm tall


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah the guy from dogfunk said the 10.5s will fit in and the mediums will be a bit softer and forgiving.guess I could go try boots on unions in local store but they sooooo expensive here in nz. I've bought my boots last year and a new lib tech banana there this year so I could just be straight up with them and say just wana try em on


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thx sg... The times are a pain to set up so they staying on my powder
Board


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If you are going to use the cartels, it's better off that you stick to a Medium binding. The large will be too big for the 32 lashed 10.5 boot and you boot will moving around a lot. 

I'm a 9.5 32 focus and I tried to center it on a Large cartel and it was not very good. The M cartels were a much better fit and still had more room for a bigger boot.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

if you are using it for your fun board then look at the union contact bindings.


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

Heya 24werd....yeah the reason i want forces is because im not doing much park....im more of a cruiser who toys with natural features...never been near the rails or the half pipe yet...want to become an efficient carver and switch rider....still get butterflies in my stomach up top of black diamonds and narrow trails....love riding wide open bowls where theres no fences or sheer cliff drops to kill me lol...


----------



## stevros48 (Aug 11, 2013)

My understanding was that the contacts are aimed at freestyle...as i still want the skate banana as an all mountain board i thought the forces would be just right....some people have advised me that the cartels although gud quality they are stiffer than the forces...this is only what ive read and heard......just like some people say the forces are light and some say they are heavy. I picked up the forces and cartels in the store and cartels looked like better build quality and were lighter.


----------



## CK1000 (Aug 27, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> If you are going to use the cartels, it's better off that you stick to a Medium binding. The large will be too big for the 32 lashed 10.5 boot and you boot will moving around a lot.
> 
> I'm a 9.5 32 focus and I tried to center it on a Large cartel and it was not very good. The M cartels were a much better fit and still had more room for a bigger boot.


If you go with the Cartels, I agree 100% w/ this. 

Remember that w/ Burton bindings you are stuck with what the holes in the disks give you as far as moving the binding "port to starboard"... 
I have a pair of the Lashed in Sz. 13 and w/ Cartels in Large, and using the screw holes closest to the back of the disks (towards the highbacks), it puts the the boots centered about perfect (equal heel/toe overhang). I know Burton says their bindings in Large are for 10+, and I had expected to at least have to use the middle of three "overhang-adjustment hole" choices in the discs for a Sz.13; but if I do w/ these boots, it's all heel-overhang and the toes of the boots barely poke over the edges... IMHO, Large Burton bindings, w/ smaller-footprint boots, are for maybe more like Size 12+.

Pics are worth 1000... (Rear binding at -6, and the Capstrap toe-strap makes it look like there's more toe overhang than there actually is.)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not sure you're gonna see a huge increase in responsiveness going from those Romes to either Cartels or Forces. They're all medium flex bindings. The biggest issue I see is that you're riding a park rat board except that you don't ride park.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

if its a small mountain the skate banana is fine.

Any big mountain with terrains you are going to feel the bumps off the groomers.

with 10.5 , union in Large are easier to center.

I have that size boot and bindings.


----------

